# escaping amano shrimp??????



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone ever had this happen because I'm puzzled.?.?.? I walk into my kitchen this morning and find a dead amano shrimp in the middle of the floor about 8 feet away from the nearest tank. It was definitely not there last night and I didn't think it was there earlier this morning. I did do cleaning in one of the tanks last night but I don't see how it could have possibly gotten out then. Also , it was still moist not completely dried out like I would expect if it was out over night. How the heck did it get so far from the tank? Do these little guys have the ability to climb out of the tank , down the counter and across the kitchen floor? Maybe my zebra snail escaped and the amano hitched a ride and then fell off? I'm still looking for the zebra snail in that tank........... very suspicious. Do all of the creatures in my tanks hate me and are now trying to escape to a new home? What is going on?????


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I used to have crabs that were excellent escape artist. They would shimmy up the airline and run around my basement.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Crayfish are really bad for this, and shrimp are really just teeny crays... They can squish out unbelievably tiny holes and go walkabout. Who was it on here who had the orange cray that magically teleported itself into the filter box?

I'd start by covering every crevice in the lid or around the filter with saran wrap and see if that helps.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I found a couple orange shrimps on the top if my 15G a few months ago. Glass top completely covered the top with all small holes covered up. Couldn't figure it out until I realized they were on the floating plants when I picked them up out of the water, and they "flicked" off and onto the top.  
Also when I put my amanos in my tank, one jumped ("flicked") out of the container and a few feet across my room, luckily onto plastic  just dropped it into the tank.
I do find my amanos poking around the surface sometimes...

Maybe it somehow got out of the water and tried to flick itself back into the tank, only to end up out of the tank?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Yes it happens,if your water level in your Tank is quite high and close to the top rim they can climb/jump out,I've lost 3-4 shrimps that way.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos are fairly notorious for that. That's why I don't have any in my open topped tanks.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

funny I was really concerned about that, all my inhabitants don't seem to try and escape so right now i have an open top. if they escape the will pay the price by death I guess.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

hah. As a kid I had a crayfish that always managed to escape. I'd find him the next morning under the bed, behind the dresser, all sorts of places. I'd just plop him back in the water and he would go on his way. 
I had totally forgot about that until now!


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for your input , everyone. I feel alot better now. I was starting to wonder what other weird things would happen in my house. I thought maybe the amanos heard me joke about harvesting them for dinner one night and decided to make a break for it.


----------

